# Tastatur-Problem mit Kernel 2.6.1

## Athlon

Hi allerseits,

ich trau mich ja schier nicht zu schreiben, aber ich versteh die Welt solangsam nimmer...

Also, ich hatte mit Erscheinen des 2.6.0 einen Kernel kompiliert mit dem auch alles einwandfrei lief. Dann hab ich von 2.6.1-r1 bis zum 2.6.1 (gentoo-dev-sources) alle vier Versionen auch kompiliert - und ich hab mit allen 2.6.1ern ein seltsames Problem: Die Raute-Taste samt einzelnem Apostroph geht nicht??! Ich hätte ja auf ein Prob mit dem Zeichensatz getippt, aber nach einigen nutzlosen Versuchen hab ich mal die config-Datei vom 2.6.0er genommen und damit einen 2.6.1 gebaut - geht auch nicht.

Nur diese eine Taste geht nicht, alle anderen funktionieren wie gewünscht. Sobald ich wieder den 2.6.0 boote gehts ja auch....

Falls es noch interessant sein sollte: Ich hab alles in den Kernel kompiliert (keine Module).

Nicht dass ich die Raute oft brauche, aber ohne sie kann ich nix auskommentieren...

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Greetz

Athlon

----------

## jay

Ich hab hier einen 2.6.1-love1 am laufen, da funktioniert die Raute einwandfrei. Daführ geht die Taste mit "größer als" und "kleiner als" nicht. 

Die funktioniert unter 2.6.0 überigens einwandfrei. Auch bei mir ist die Config identisch.

----------

## azmd

Hi,

seltsam... gerade nochmal nachgeschaut - hier gehen besagte Tasten einwandfrei mit dem 2.6.1-rc3 kernel aus den gentoo-dev sources.

Nachtrag: Ich verwende ein oldschool-IBM-PS/2 Keyboard - also kein USB o.ä.Last edited by azmd on Fri Jan 09, 2004 9:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## awiesel

Nun, das mit der # kann ich bestätigen, mit dmesg taucht auch noch am Schluss folgendes auf: *Quote:*   

> atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 0, code 0x7e on isa0060/serio0)

 

Ich benutze ein USB-Keyboard, mit 2.6.0 war alles OK. 

EDIT:

ein Druck auf die # bewirkt in der Text-Konsole ein Zurückschalten auf X, sehr seltsam   :Question: 

----------

## firaX

ich kann das mit der raute auch bestätigen, usb wireless keyboard (logitech) hat mit .0-gentoo einwandfrei funktioniert mit .1-gentoo nicht mehr! ich teste mal den unmodifizierten .1er kernel aus!

----------

## marcuse

Als workaround für X half mir folgendes:

in /etc/X11/XF86Config:

```

#    Driver     "Keyboard"                <- auskommentieren

      Driver     "kbd"                           <- und durch dies ersetzen

```

dann noch ein  

```

bash$ xmodmap -e "keycode 92 = numbersign apostrophe grave breve"

```

und alles läuft wie gewohnt.

Grüße, Marcus

PS: den xmodmap muß man bei jeder X-Session neu ausführen, am besten per Script.

----------

## firaX

Das ist doch keine lösung! Es ist offensichtlich, dass es sich um einen bug handelt der mit 2.6.1 eingeführt wurde und direkt beseitigt werden muss! Da ich bisher nur im Deutschen forum was gelesen habe, kann es gut sein, dass der bug nur deutsche keyboards betrifft. Ich kann das bestätigen , weil ich gerade wieder auf 2.6.0 umgestiegen bin, "#" funktioniert wieder einwandfrei! Selbe config! Ausserdem funktionierte "#" auch in terminals nicht (also ausserhalb von X!

----------

## Athlon

 *firaX wrote:*   

> Ausserdem funktionierte "#" auch in terminals nicht (also ausserhalb von X!

 

Ja, genau wie bei mir.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Ihr habt alle eine USB-Tastatur - ich nämlich auch! Hab ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben. Nachdem es bei azmd mit seiner PS2 geht, könnte das ja fast ein Problem mit USB sein?!

Seltsam....

CU

----------

## awiesel

Ich habe jetzt noch mal einen Test mit 2.6.1 auf meinem alten Rechner (Fedora, vanilla 2.6.1) mit PS/2-Tastatur gemacht. Siehe da, die # geht. Es tritt allerdings exakt die gleiche Meldung von atkbd.c auf.

----------

## marcuse

 *firaX wrote:*   

> Das ist doch keine lösung! Es ist offensichtlich, dass es sich um einen bug handelt der mit 2.6.1 eingeführt wurde und direkt beseitigt werden muss! 

 

Ich sagte ja auch es sei ein workaround.  :Smile: 

Es ist in de Tat ein "Problem" des Kernels, Zitat aus der newsgroup linux.kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Betreff:         Re: Broken keycodes in recent kernels
> 
> Von:             Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>
> ...

 

Das Problem ist also erkannt und wird hoffentlich noch gefixt, bis dahin ist der workaround aber ganz nützlich, denke ich.

Grüße, Marcus

----------

## firaX

 :Smile:  gut derweil werd ich den 2.6.0 weiterhin benutzen, der geht einwandfrei

----------

## logon

ich glaub ich steig lieber auf meinen usb->ps2 adapter um.  :Smile:  Hatte den mit 2.6 gerade erst ausser Betrieb genommen, und mich schon gefreut das ich jetzt nen USB Keyboard hab, weil dann das "Mausrad" auf der linken Seite (Logitech Internet Navigator oder so heisst die Tastatur) wie das Mausrad ist, mit ps2 hat es die selbe Funktion wie Pfeil nach oben und Pfeil nach unten... Wir brauchen einen Patch für diesen Bug.  :Smile: 

----------

## caffeine_junkie

gibts schon einen patch für dieses problem?

----------

## awiesel

So, 2.6.2-rc2 hat, zumindest bei meinem Rechner, das Problem mit der # und verschiedenen anderen Fehlermeldungen im Keyboardbereich behoben. Also auf zum Patchen  :Smile: 

----------

## Athlon

Jep, kann ich bestätigen. Hab mir grad auch einen 2.6.2-rc2 gebaut, und jetzt hab ich endlich wieder ne #   :Laughing: 

Danke für den Hinweis!

Greetz

----------

## logon

öhm ich find den kernel nicht im portage tree... bei mir ist der letzte gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1-r1 und ich hab schon 2 mal rsync gemacht in der letzen Stunde.

----------

## Athlon

jo, da kannst du lange suchen - den gibts da noch nicht. Aber bei kernel.org kannst du dir den kompletten linux-2.6.2-rc2.tar.gz ziehen (41MB), oder den entsprechenden Patch.

----------

## logon

naja dann warte ich noch bis morgen, bin eh viel zu müde  :Wink:  geh jetzt ins bett. n8

----------

